# Hoover Fishing Seminar IX



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

We're now taking reeservations for the Hoover Fishing Seminar IX to be held on 2/24. Full details are available at Hoover Fishing Seminar IX 

If interested in attending we urge you to act quickly as this is a sell-out each year.

Regards -
LongBarbels


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another great one coming up.
you eye guys won't want to miss this one


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I can't wait. Just wondering will there be singing again this year so I know if I need to bring my ear plugs.   The list looks like a lot of good sessions again.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> Just wondering will there be singing again this year


There will be NO musical interlude. Certain individuals did not take their STUPID pills this year. But thanks for asking. However some are considering a dress code to keep out all those "ugly" hats, shirts and jackets.

Regards -
LongBarbels


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be there for sure had a great time last year other than the horrible signing lol. Don't worry will be wearing the buckeyes stuff for ya. And was good seeing ya at hoover the other day.


----------



## Hometown Tim (Jun 6, 2006)

I missed it last year.I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That we were singing Hang On Sloopy at lunchbreak


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

misfit said:


> another great one coming up.
> you eye guys won't want to miss this one


Yup, perhaps they can tell me where the secret cave is they all hide out in when I put the boat on the water.  

Seriously guys, I went last year and learned a great deal and had a good time. Well worth it IMHO and anyone who fishes Hoover or Alum regularly should not miss it!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

stickied on fishingohio and huntohio


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Get your names and entry in guys this fills up fast trust me last year was my first year at the event and they have some great class's, some really sweet raffles and its all for a good cause.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Someone named "PIC" sent me a PM which I can not reply to for whatever reason. He asked, "How do I reserve a space?" 
PIC, as it said in beginning message there are full details on the web site. In the end you need to call me at 614-882-9464.

LongBarbels


----------



## Pic (Jul 29, 2005)

Longbarbels

Sorry to bother you with that question. i did not see the phone number at the bottom.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I've never attended one of your HFS's, but this year I'm tempted to go just to hear the results of that saugeye tracking project. As we used to say in college, maybe someone could take good notes for me? (hint hint Mr. Misfit) .


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

terry,i've always been bad about taking notes   
i've always relied on my "like a steel trap mind" to retain important information  
but if you don't make it,i might give you a couple hints


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> terry,i've always been bad about taking notes
> i've always relied on my "like a steel trap mind" to retain important information
> but if you don't make it,i might give you a couple hints


You mean the steel trap mind that is rusted open??


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you, Thank you! For the 9th year we are now SOLD OUT! In fact, the last caller got us over the limit. You all are great! Your checks have been very generous and the kids will appreciate what you've contributed. Have to ask a favor. While most have sent checks promptly as we asked, there are some of you who might have overlooked getting it in the mail. You could be a big help to us if you would get those in mail today or tomorrow at latest. Saves us the hard to find time to call and chase the money. Thanks for your help.

This is going to be a super seminar. Won't go into detail here but the raffle is shaping up to be one of our best ever. We dodged a bullet as one of the key speakers scared us with a possible open heart surgery, which his doctors now told him won't be necessary. 

There will be an email before the seminar with last minute instructions and details of the day. If you are on the HFR email list, you'll get it. If you're not and forgot to send us your email, here's how to do it. Send email to:
[email protected] In the subject just put "ADD" and in the body of email just give us your full name, no message needed.

Again thanks to all who are so supportive of this seminar. It makes it all worthwhile to see so many respond so well.

LongBarbels


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

was that some kind of jab directed at me?  


> While most have sent checks promptly as we asked, there are some of you who might have overlooked getting it in the mail. You could be a big help to us if you would get those in mail today or tomorrow at latest. Saves us the hard to find time to call and chase the money.


as you've heard from me on several occasions in the past....................the check is in the mail .....................honest *****,it is. 
you can thank my wife,cause it would still be laying on my desk collecting dust due to my steel trap rusting rusting
see you there


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Longbarbels said:


> While most have sent checks promptly as we asked, there are some of you who might have overlooked getting it in the mail. You could be a big help to us if you would get those in mail today or tomorrow at latest. Saves us the hard to find time to call and chase the money. Thanks for your help.
> 
> LongBarbels



I paid for my tickets. I'm guessing the middle man just hasn't passed the money on. I even reminded and threatened him.


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

This sounds like a cool deal. I'll watch for it next year at this time!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

BobcatAngler said:


> This sounds like a cool deal. I'll watch for it next year at this time!


You might want to watch and see if anyone has tickets for sale in the days prior to the seminar. Last year there were a couple of people that got tickets for buddies and their buddies plans got changed and there were available tickets.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Shoot, I just logged on to check about this. Missed it last year and was hoping not to miss it this year! Ah well, always next year.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Only a couple more days until the Seminar. I've got tickets for me but I was just wondering if anyone had tickets for friends or spouses that aren't going to be used. There were a couple guys that mentioned they would like to go but didn't get ahold of Jim in time. If you have extra tickets post up here so they can get them a ticket if they want. I can't wait for Saturday. It's going to be a great time.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw that there is a Hoover saugeye study presentation. One of my buddies at OSU worked on that project. They put some trackers in the eyes and followed their movements. Now I just need him to let me know where they went


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Had a couple he needed to sell....


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I saw that there is a Hoover saugeye study presentation. One of my buddies at OSU worked on that project. They put some trackers in the eyes and followed their movements. Now I just need him to let me know where they went


Depending on how much money you've got Rick and I might let you in on the secret after Saturday.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

fishintiger said:


> Depending on how much money you've got Rick and I might let you in on the secret after Saturday.


It is a possibility that an open seat could happen on my boat every once in awhile. I also think you still owe my for the ice fishing experience, even though you ended up driving


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> It is a possibility that an open seat could happen on my boat every once in awhile. I also think you still owe my for the ice fishing experience, even though you ended up driving


Sounds fair to me. I just hope the next ride on your boat is drier than the last one was. I'll give you a hint. You can't tell anyone else but the secret spot for them is between the dam and the creek on the North end.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

fishintiger said:


> Sounds fair to me. I just hope the next ride on your boat is drier than the last one was. I'll give you a hint. You can't tell anyone else but the secret spot for them is between the dam and the creek on the North end.


No need to say anymore!:B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You can't tell anyone else but the secret spot for them is between the dam and the creek on the North end.


i remember telling you the same thing,but it seems you didn't listen 
thanks for giving up my spot


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> i remember telling you the same thing,but it seems you didn't listen
> thanks for giving up my spot



Sorry about that. You know how my memory goes from time to time. I forgot you told me not to tell anyone. I'm sure no one else seen it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You know how my memory goes from time to time


something else you must have picked up from me


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

Are there tickets isued - I sent in my check in January - it was cashed, but I have not received tickets or any confirmation

I did get recent e mail from J Horan on the Seminar

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I love that spot, nice saugeye and crappies. Thanks guys! 

Guiddo: Your name will be on the list, just show up and they'll confirm your reservations. You can PM Longbarbels although he's probably buried in last minute details about right now.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback - most appreciated

I'll be there


----------

